# Higher-def 3D Printing



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Shapeways is getting closer to smooth high-def 3D printing for very small objects.

*Introducing Our Newest Material: Black High Definition Acrylate*










There are still resolution lines on the surfaces at shallow angles to the layers (see the roof and boiler top of the loco). And I have no idea if the material can withstand the banging that a slotcar body gets. Still, I'm impressed.

-- D


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Now they're speaking my language!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm wondering when somebody will use one of these things to make resin casting molds.

Growing things like these shells takes time. If one used the technology to make an ultra high quality resin mold, I can see a path to chassis and body designs that would blow your mind.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

^like^


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

smalltime said:


> I'm wondering when somebody will use one of these things to make resin casting molds.
> 
> Growing things like these shells takes time. If one used the technology to make an ultra high quality resin mold, I can see a path to chassis and body designs that would blow your mind.


I believe that the objective with the 3D printer is to print directly the body and chassis rather than doing a silcone mold no ? If you get to the point to have an ultra high quality, why not printing directly the body and eliminate a step where you could lose quality ? Also, I'm sure the materials you will be able to use in a 3D printer will get smoother and lighter and costs will go down too.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

I remember the dream I had of getting a 3D printer, clicking the mouse and running to the printer to get my car body. I'm sure that 3D printing will replace resin casting one day but I'm not pouring my silicone out anytime soon. Up to now, 3D is for prototyping and even then takes some serious work to the part before you can make a mold. The home machines that use PLA plastic??? That stuff is almost impossible to work with. I've used Shapeways basic and frosted plastic several times and will try the new stuff soon. I think it'll be a very long time before 3D will replace silicone and resin based on investment, time and cost per unit. It takes about 2 hours and $8.00 - $14.00 to make a silicone mold and 15 minutes and $0.50 worth of resin per car body between pour and pull. If molded well, about 15 minutes to prep for paint. Hard for me to imagine 3D even wants to compete with casting. 
Just like Forrest Gump said.. 3D printing is tough.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

tycobel said:


> I believe that the objective with the 3D printer is to print directly the body and chassis rather than doing a silcone mold no ? If you get to the point to have an ultra high quality, why not printing directly the body and eliminate a step where you could lose quality ? Also, I'm sure the materials you will be able to use in a 3D printer will get smoother and lighter and costs will go down too.


The molds would not be silicone. They would be of the same material that the printer uses. They would be constructed in such a way that they would disassemble rather than flex to get the resin cast shell out. This would increase life, and accuracy considerably.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Time and cost wise I think 3D printing is great for making a master. I don't think we're near the point where printing out bodies in any quantity is economical or efficient. We are getting closer to where we can scan a body, like an over sized Hot Wheels, tweak the scan dimensions to get it to T Jet (or if you prefer AFX) proportions, add in the posts or mounts, and print out a master to make a mold from. 

The biggest missing link will be tweaking the glass scan from the original and printing it out and having it fit and look even close to the original as far as quality. You can sand out imperfections on the body. Making the glass look correct is a different story.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Saw this on the web a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if this is something you casters will be able to use, but the price is pretty low.

http://www.plasticstoday.com/mattel...164?cid=nl.x.plas08.edt.aud.plas2day.20160218


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" After all, what could be more perfect than a toy that makes toys?"


----------



## highwingpilot (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been playing around with Shapeways Acrylate Resin prints. The finish is amazing for a 3D print. Sands and paints beautifully. Here's a few pics of my Cobra 427 body that fits the AFX Mega G 1.7" chassis.

I think the idea of making molds from one of these acrylate masters (sanded and polished to a glass smooth finish) is excellent. Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with resin casting. But I have a growing list of HO slot car bodies and custom chassis on my Shapeways page.

Bodies inspired by the Paddy Wagon and Beer Wagon hot rods will soon be available. As well as a Lotus 7, Lotus 33, Chitty, and others.

I also have replacement wings for many of the old AFX and Tyco cars. And replacement guidepins for the old Tyco "S" chassis.

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/modelshipfittings


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see any reason why someone has to both make the original body using 3D printing and do the resin pops. Two guys with the right expertise could team up.


----------

